# Speed-Feed head - Stihl adapter ring



## TreePointer (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a couple Speed-Feed 450 trimmer heads, but I lost the adapter ring for Stihl trimmers for one of the heads. I've done some Internet searches, but not much comes up. Anyone know where I can purchase a replacement adapter ring?


----------

